# Kaufberatung Radon ZR Team



## TheFurious (22. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen, 

ich möchte mir nach Jahrzehnten mal wieder ein Bike zulegen. da ich früher gerne die Mountainbike gefahren bin, will ich mir auch wieder eins zulegen. 

Es hat sich ja extrem viel geändert in den letzten Jahren und ich bin/war ziemlich aufgeschmissen . Nach ein bisschen einlesen, hab ich mir ein klitzekleines Bisschen Wissen angeeignet. Zumindest mal soviel, dass ich weiß, dass es erstmal ein Hardtail sein soll. Viel will ich nicht ausgegeben, da ich erst ml wieder rein kommen muss in die ganze Geschichte. 

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja das Team 6.0 zulegen. Hier muss ich aber leider noch bis Mitte September auf die 2015er Version warten. 

Ich habe jedoch ein gebrauchtes Team 7.0 aus 2011 gefunden. 650,- € solls kosten. 

Und nun die Frage: Kann ich hier bedenkenlos zuschlagen? Oder haben sich die Komponenten zu den neueren Modelljahren extrem gewandelt (Derzeit ist Shimano XT für mich ne Shimano XT  ) 

Ich freu mich auf euer Feedback. 

Viele Grüße 

Flo 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

Diese Frage kann Dir niemand beantworten weil wir ja nicht wissen wie das Bike ausgestastet ist, daher können 650 Euro gut oder schlecht sein.

XT ist mehr oder weniger nach wie vor einfach XT geblieben, es gab natürlich technische Änderungen, aber nix wildes das es rechtfertigt unbedingt ein neues Rad zu kaufen. Wenn die Teile verschlissen sind, müssen diese ersetzt werden, dann macht man eben aktuelle drauf und man ist wieder "state of the art". Das betrifft aber nur die Verschleißteile. Felge, Bremse und Gabel verschleißen nicht. Das sollte schon vorher passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

Das da ist es, paßt Dir 18" ?

Ausstattung:
Rahmen: ZR Team Series Alu 7005 2-fach konifiziert
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL Poploc – 100mm
Bremsen: Formula RX Vorderrad 180 mm & Hinterrad 160 mm
Laufräder: Naben Shimano XT Disc 756 & Felgen Alexrims EN24
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25“
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT RD-M773 10-Speed Shadow
Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M770 10-Speed
Kurbel: Shimano SLX FC-M660 10-Speed
Tretlager: Shimano SLX Hollowtech II
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX SL-M660 10-Speed Rapidfire
Kasette: Shimano HG81 10-Speed 11-36
Kette: Shimano HG74 10-Speed
Steuersatz: FSA No. 10 semi-integriert
Vorbau: Race Face Ride
Lenker: Race Face Ride Lowriser
Griffe: Radon Schraubgriffe & Ersatzgriffe von Radon
Sattelstütze: Race Face Ride
Sattel: Radon light
Größe: 18"


----------



## TheFurious (22. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub das ist ein anderes welches ich gemeint hab aber ja 18 Zoll passen.


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

Schaut so aus daß es ein recht fairer Preis ist für beide Seiten. Die Leitungen (Bremse vorne und Gabel Lock) sind ein wenig sehr lang. Die solltest Du noch kürzen. Wenn Du Glück hast und es auf 600 runter geht wäre es natürlich sehr schick. Wenn es tatsächlich wenig gefahren ist, was man an Reifen und Belägen und Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr erkennt, dann kann man das kaufen.


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

Das ist schon das richtige


----------



## TheFurious (22. Juli 2014)

Ja das ist es! 

Danke schon mal. Aber um auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen: Haben sich die Komponente von 2011 zu heute extrem geändert? Oder ist bspw. die Gabel unverändert?


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

hab ich doch geschrieben.ja es gab änderungen.aber nicht so gravierend.


----------



## TheFurious (22. Juli 2014)

Ahh! Sorry hab ich komplett übersehen. 

Verschleißteile wären z. B. bremsbeläge, Züge, Reifen, Kette, richtig?


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

züge nicht, der rest schon, ja


----------



## TheFurious (23. Juli 2014)

Soderle! Ich kuck mir das gute Stück am Freitag mal an. Drückt die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFurious (24. Juli 2014)

Konnts nicht mehr abwarten und habs heute schon gekauft 

Muss noch etwas sauber machen und dann poste ich ein paar Bilder! 
Danke nochmal für euer Feedback!


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2014)

Was haste gezahlt ?


----------



## TheFurious (24. Juli 2014)

600,-


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2014)

fein


----------



## TheFurious (26. Juli 2014)

Scheiss auf putzen  nach der ersten kleinen Testfahrt


----------



## filiale (26. Juli 2014)

Wieso ist der Sattel so niedrig ?
Die Probefahrtpedale sollten unbedingt ersetzt werden, die halten nicht so lange weil sie nicht als perm. Pedale konzipiert wurden.
Bremszug kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFurious (26. Juli 2014)

War unwissend. Ist mittlerweille geändert. Welche Pedale empfiehlst Du? Wie gesagt...bin noch unwissend, was das Thema angeht.


----------



## duc-748S (26. Juli 2014)

TheFurious schrieb:


> War unwissend. Ist mittlerweille geändert. Welche Pedale empfiehlst Du? Wie gesagt...bin noch unwissend, was das Thema angeht.



Dazu müsste man erstmal dein Budget kennen und dann wäre es noch gut zu wissen, ob du Plattformpedale (Flats) oder Klickies fahren möchtest 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFurious (26. Juli 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man erstmal dein Budget kennen und dann wäre es noch gut zu wissen, ob du Plattformpedale (Flats) oder Klickies fahren möchtest



Klick-Pedale müssen noch nicht sein. Wie bereits gesagt, will ich erstmal wieder rein finden und mir mehr Wissen aneignen (Siehe Sattelhöhe  )

Ich hab eben gesehen, dass die Preisspanne bei Pedalen extrem ist. Ich sag´s mal so: Was wäre denn zum Start ein gutes Plattformpedal für nicht allzu großes Geld?


----------



## duc-748S (26. Juli 2014)

TheFurious schrieb:


> Klick-Pedale müssen noch nicht sein. Wie bereits gesagt, will ich erstmal wieder rein finden und mir mehr Wissen aneignen (Siehe Sattelhöhe  )
> 
> Ich hab eben gesehen, dass die Preisspanne bei Pedalen extrem ist. Ich sag´s mal so: Was wäre denn zum Start ein gutes Plattformpedal für nicht allzu großes Geld?



Die Shimano Saints sollen recht gut sein was man so hört/ließt.
Ich schwöre ja auf meine Sixpack icon Al, aber die kosten halt auch etwas mehr.
Aber da wirst 1001 Empfehlungen bekommen ... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## enno112 (26. Juli 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> ...Ich schwöre ja auf meine Sixpack icon Al...


Ick och...


----------



## axelx (27. Juli 2014)

Wenn du dich probieren möchtest und eventuell demnächst auch mal Klicker fahren willst, kann ich dir die Shimano XT PD-T780 empfehlen.
Die haben auf einer Seite gut versenkte Klicker und auf der anderen Seite normal Plattform und sind dabei auch nicht zu schwer. damit kannst du bei längeren Touren einklicken und aber auchmal mit normalen Schuhen in die Stadt fahren.
Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum Kauf und viel Spass, das ist ein gutes Rad für das Geld.


----------



## TheFurious (27. Juli 2014)

Danke, Danke! Es macht auch unheimlich viel Spaß. Muss nur noch viel lernen. Alleine das Bike einstellen ist ja schon ne Kunst für sich (für einen Anfänger zumindest mal  )


----------

